# Steppers?



## melly_x (Jun 27, 2006)

Do these provide a good lower work out? tone legs? I'm thinking of buying one but what are your opinion on them?


----------



## Ithica (Jun 27, 2006)

I watched something about them but i heard they are only really good from abdominal if they sort of twist outwards aswell as go up and down. I also want one/ish? But i don't know enough about them.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 27, 2006)

I honestly think it is more of a gimmick than worth spending money on. To be frank, just go run up and down the stairs 10 or 12 times - you'll get a better cardio workout and save money in the meantime.


----------



## melly_x (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 29, 2006)

i bought those for £25 in Argos (UK) and i done 200 steps a day for a month and my god could i tell the difference in my thighs, not a dramatic difference but if i carried on, i would have got my thighs to just how I want them. I'm gonna have a little go now actually


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I honestly think it is more of a gimmick than worth spending money on. To be frank, just go run up and down the stairs 10 or 12 times - you'll get a better cardio workout and save money in the meantime._

 
Truth.
That was my advice to a really good friend of mine, she lives on teh second floor of her apartment complex, I told her to hit the stairs for fifteen minutes a day (to start out) and add five minutes a week until she's up to 30 minutes. She got started but quit but when she was started she did see a noticable difference rather quickly.


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 6, 2006)

If you have the urge to get a piece of fitness equipment, I would get a step like the ones used for step aerobics.  

You can step, lunge, squat, there are 100's of variations on the basic up down step, and it doubles as a weight bench...  lots of possibilites.  Most have removable legs so they are easy to store in a closet or under the bed.  

They're cheap or you can even make one out of wood and nails if you are handy... or can convience someone who is to make it for you!


----------

